
The Rise and Fall of General Electric (GE) - La-ang
https://www.investopedia.com/insights/rise-and-fall-ge/
======
api
So basically Jack Welch hollowed out the company. Of course this was the trend
across most of American industry at the time, so it wasn't unique.

